# Costumes ended up in a magazine!



## Glockink (Jun 28, 2010)

Southwest GA living did an article on the haunt...I was in it a few times in different costumes.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Whoo Hoo! Nice!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Very cool.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow...Now your name makes total since...What great collections you have GI.
Got to love a guy with who loves Glocks


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Of course Albany would have a kick butt haunt now that I no longer live there.


----------



## Glockink (Jun 28, 2010)

This one's been around for years, we've moved around a bit from an old building downtown, to an empty Circuit City building, to the old Harley Davidson building. This year we have the "RV walker" from the walking dead coming down, about 4 live bands, maybe more, and 6 nights of scaring the shat out of people. I've been working with this haunt for a few years now...gotta find some use for all my masks and costumes 
Full Panoramic Of The Room Photo by glockink | Photobucket


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

Really cool!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Friggin' great!


----------

